# Amplificador lm4780 60w estereo



## viktor_284 (Ago 19, 2008)

hola, amigos del foro les dejo este pcb para que entre todos podamos mejoraldo ya que el pcb de la hoja de datos es doble capa, pero navegando en paginas en ingles, turco y hasta chino encontre otros pcb que los dejo aqui para mejorarlos.


----------



## viktor_284 (Ago 20, 2008)

estuve mirando, comparando el pcb original de la hoja de datos y el pcb que tiene la modificacion para que sea de una sola capa y esta bien todo los pines son correctos, estan bien ubicados, solo falta hacer y probar.
Cuando tenga algo de $$ lo voy hacer, espero sus respuestas y comenten como les fue.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2008)

realmente me gusto el tema de este integrado. lo unico que no me gusto para nada es que se hayan colocado todas esas patitas al aire soldadas entre si, es un peligro de quemar el integrado, no esta bien sujeto, puede agarrar ruidos.

el tema de tu msn privado no entendi bien.

queres que te explique la funcion de cada componenete dentro del circuito?
queres que te diga si va a funcionar?

pues si el circuito esta hecho en base al esquema original tiene que funcionar bien.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2008)

No comprendo ¿ Que es lo que quieres comprender de la placa ?

Tendrás que verificar todas las conexiones desde donde vienen hasta donde van, la polaridad de los electrolíticos, las alimentaciones, conexiones de parlante, Etc

Además me parece de mal gusto que efectúes tu consulta a varias personas al mismo tiempo en *forma privada*.
Para eso se supone que sea el foro, para que *todos* aporten, lean y opinen

PD.:
Los MP (Mensajes Personales) son para evacuar dudas puntuales, especificas o concretas que no justifiquen su inclusión en un post, no para que otro se ponga a verificar toda una placa de impreso.


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 20, 2008)

amigo aca te dejo la hoja de dato intenta diseñar el pcb en una sola capa tu va a ser lo mejor

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM4780.pdf


----------



## viktor_284 (Ago 20, 2008)

me gustaria saber si realmente funciona con la modificacion de las patas en el aire, en estos momentos no la puedo armar por que no tengo dinero y solamente queria compartir con el foro este circuito por que me parecio muy bueno.


----------



## viktor_284 (Ago 20, 2008)

los mensajes privado fue un error mio, solo queria que todos lo vieran mas rapido queria una respuesta, no volvera a pasar.


----------



## Dano (Ago 20, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Además me parece de mal gusto que efectúes tu consulta a varias personas al mismo tiempo en *forma privada*.
> Para eso se supone que sea el foro, para que *todos* aporten, lean y opinen



Opino lo mismo... Se me llena la casilla de usuarios que preguntan.... Ademas creo que deberían leer las normas antes de hacer una acción en el foro.

Saludos

PD: Viktor: Debes editar tus mensajes, no escribas dos si lo puedes hacer en uno.


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 20, 2008)

hay una duda con este integrado en el encabezado de su hoja de datos dice que entrega 60w por rama o 120 en mono. ahora mas abajo dice que entrega 30w por rama nose con que quedarme porque no es muy clara jajaj


----------



## sebastian_severino (Ago 21, 2008)

te explico¡¡¡¡  el lm4780 entrega 60 watt con 0.5% de thd+n (distorsión armónica total + ruido) en 8 ohms a +/-35v; pero vos te preguntas de donde sale esos 30 watt¡¡¡¡ bueno lo que hacen es medir la thd+n con la misma carga y alimentacion pero en ves de medirlo a los 60w; national los mide a 30watt y haci mide menos distorsión que es 0.03 en todo el espectro de audio que ba de 20 a 20000 hz que es lo que escucha una persona teoricamente.

saludos¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 21, 2008)

barbaro muchisimas gracias. mirando las curvas de la misma hoja algo me pareciapero no lo entendia muy bien de todas formas a 60W 0.5 es re poca distorcion mejor que los TDA lejos.


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 22, 2008)

las reformas que le han echo es porque esas son las patitas de alimentacio osea las patitas 
5, 8, 9, 17, 27 es la Vcc+
2, 4, 10, 11, 18 es la Vee-


----------



## sebastian_severino (Ago 22, 2008)

por lo que averigue el lm4780 esta conformando en su interior por 2 lm3886 por eso se deve al gran munero de pines 



saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 22, 2008)

el lm3886 tiene 11 patitas. pero navegando por una pagina no recuerdo cual lei lo mismo q tu dices... me interesa mucho para armar la etapa del subwoofer de mi sistema 2.1 asique si lo consigo lo armo


----------



## sebastian_severino (Ago 22, 2008)

si para el sub te viene re bien posee re baja distorsión a 20hz y menos a 100hz creo que es una muy buena opcion si lo vas a usar en modo bridge ( puente ) bas a tener con 120 watt en 8 ohms que te alcanza para hacer rechinar todas las ventanas de tu casa y que los vecinos se quejen y si no lo conseguis podes utilizar dos lm3886 o el lm3875 

http://www.tech-diy.com/LM4780_bridgedamp.htm

saludos



acordate que lo podes usar en modo paralelo que tambien tira 100 watt en 4 ohms

para tirar 100 watt en 8 ohms nesesitas mas o menos +/-25 para la fuente y para 100watt en 4 ohms alrededor de +/-35


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 22, 2008)

exacto voy a intentar armarlo en modo bridge pero hay algunas resistencias de precicion que no se si las conssigo. para los otros dos canales utiliso dos lm3886


----------



## sebastian_severino (Ago 23, 2008)

si no las conseguis te tenes que complicar un poco mas y lo que haces es poner las resistencias en paralelo o es serie para que te de el valor que bucas y sino busca las de muy poca tolerancia ya que en el mercado hay muchisimos mas valores que las de 5% ol as de 1%


saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 23, 2008)

tendre q buscar bien jaja primero voy a ver si aca en villa maria (cordoba, Argentina) consio el integrado


----------



## sebastian_severino (Ago 24, 2008)

yo esta pensando en hacer un home 2.1 o solamente un equipo stereo pero todavia estoy viendo que voy hacer quisiera sever que filtro pasa bajos vas a usar para tu 2.1


saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 25, 2008)

utilice un filtro pasa bajos que esta por el foro pero no recuerdo donde... en cuanto lo encuentro te lo paso.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 25, 2008)

Por el precio de un LM4780 puedo comprarme cinco LM3886, gastar 30 $ por que es novedad en este momento lo considero demasiado.

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## viktor_284 (Ago 28, 2008)

aqui dejo otro pcb que esta mejor


----------



## borislozano07 (Nov 25, 2009)

alguien me puede decir cuanta corriente necesita el transformador de la fuente.


----------



## jwin (Abr 1, 2010)

Hola a todos!! antes q*UE* nada pido disculpa por re abrir este post viejo pero como no encontre mucho de este circuito se me dio por aportar mi opnion... Les comento q*UE* compre este amplificador y estoy muy sorprendido por la calidad de sonido con q*UE* suena, y lo mas sorprendente muchachos es q*UE* a maximo volumen no se escucha ningun ruido  la verdad eso me llamo muchisimo la atencion y me deja mas q*UE* contento.. no se si sera porque lo tengo conectado a una placa de sonido de la PC, pero estoy muy contento de como suena y el lindo sonido q*UE* tira , otra cosa q*UE* me llamo la atencion es q*UE* el PCB es de una sola cara y el integrado no tiene ningun puenteado raro, feo como se ve aca en el primer post.. Al amplificador lo tengo conectado con un tranfo de 24+24 3 amper y esta rectificado con un "puente rectificador" y 4 capacitores de 2200uf y de carga le puse unos woofer de 6" marca yahro y segun la especificacion de estos woofer aguanta 50watts RMS y son de 8 Ohms... igualmenete aca les dejo una fotitos de como quedo y el diseño q*UE* le di  (estaba al pepe y se me dio por hacerle algo linduu).. Asi q*UE* bueno espero les guste.. Saludos!!


----------



## juan_inf (Abr 1, 2010)

jwin si es asi como tu dices que el integrado a maxima potencia no se escucha un ruido hay que realizarlo entonces, ¿ pasarias tu pcb y el diagrama en el cual lo realizastes el proyecto que se ve sencillo ?? porque solamente veo el layout sin los valores de los componentes. supongo que no tendré pobrema alimentarlo con +/-50V funcionando a 8 Ohms. Saludos y gracias


----------



## jwin (Abr 1, 2010)

Hola juan... lamentablemente no dispongo del pcb, porque es una placa comprada ya echa.. igualmente en este foro en el buscador pone lm4780 y sale ya algunos armado con el pcb listo y el listado de componentes.. En cuanto a la alimteacion con ese voltaje lo quemas.. segun el datasheet lo maximo son 84V, y vos lo queres alimentar con +/-50Vcc (100V).. Espero que lo puedas armar y que te guste como ami.. Saludosss!!!

Pd: Lo que puedo hacer si es que te sirve es sacar unas foto de abajo de la placa y de arriba que se vean los componenetes en buena resolucion, Saludos!!


----------



## juan_inf (Abr 2, 2010)

jwin gracias por la informacion , si tenes ganas sacale unas fotos, sino no importa tienes razón mariano en el foro tiene ya uno que explica como hacerlo. Gracias por decirme lo del voltaje que soporta que me habia olvidado de fijarme en el datasheet , pequeño detalle  . Desde ya muchas gracias jwin


----------

